# XPURE RDA Review



## Arthster (13/12/14)

So this will be my second review, this time i will be ripping apart the XPURE RDA by SMOK.

There are a couple of things to discuss about this one, so please bear with me.

*Packaging:*
The Packaging on the SMOK XPURE is very similar to that of the Fury-S which I reviewed a couple of days back. The gift box is very sturdy and well made. The box is also multi layered but this time they include a small tool for the device. The Owners Manual is well written and simple to understand, The Manual also has a bit about Only using High Drain batteries and knowledge of coil limits (This did seriously affect my ratting of the product).

*Extras: *
The multi tool included in the box is very well made and the grip on the tool can cope with a rather amazing amount of juice. One end of the tool is a phillips tip screwdriver for the post and the other end has the triangular cut wrench for the airflow valve.



​
*Device: *
Seeing as there are a couple of components to the device I am going to be looking at each one individually.

First up we have the Drip Tip. The drip tip has a stainless steel base and a pyrex tube. this is a really nice design as the pyrex stays much cooler then some of the other drip tips that I have tried on the RDA.

secondly I am going to take some time to explain the Topcap or rather topcaps. This device has a inner and outer for the topcap. the outer ring containes the air flow valve on one side and the permanently open air hole on the other side. Some people have complained that the second hole is to small and I have drilled mine open to 2mm

the inner tube that covers the top of the RDA and also houses the Drip Tip, screws on and forms a inner wall leaving a air cavity between itself and the outer ring. This may put some drippers of as the only why to drip is through the Drip tip hole. This did bug me in the beginning but I soon got use to the concept and it really does not bug at all any more.

Thirdly the platform. This was the reason I bought this device. there are no post on this one. there is only a very nicely cast piece of ceramic that houses the 3 screws that will hold the two coils. The Main reason I bought this RDA is the air flow. Previously I mentioned that the device has an outer an inner wall with a cavity between the two. When you vape through the RDA air is pulled into the cavity then flows into 4 holes in the bottom of the platform. From this point the air is ducked to two holes that are molded into the ceramic base. these holes are directly underneath each of the coils. This ensures that your airflow will always hit the coil directly and the airflow is already going in the direction of the drip tip. Not that I think that airflow disturbance would be a major concern on a RDA but this does ensure even air flow across the coils and not just from one side to the other.







​
*Final thought:*
I really love this RDA. I am very happy that I chose to make it my first RDA it has a solid strong build quality and once you get the hang of dropping though the drip tip, really does give a pleasant vape.

one thing to note. the one screw that holds the coil on the negative side of the base was slightly to long and i had issues getting the screw head to pinch the coil wire. the was sorted out through a quick visit to a bench grinder and a little help from a bolt that fit the screws thread.

Because the airflow sits under the coils, I have experienced leaking when you over do the dripping a tad as the juice will pool on the air cavity and leak out if one of the air holes faces down when the mod is on its side. The pooled juice usually gets sucked up and back onto the coils through normal vaping though.

I believe this could be due to the air flow of the device but the flavor I am getting out of this RDA is fantastic and the air is not very warm and is not teeth shattering cold either. Granted I have only vaped a 1ohm coil build and 15Watt from the SVD.

If you would like something different in your collection of RDA's then this RDA is for you.
If you want to vape without being worried about airflow this RDA is for you.
If you like gadgets this RDA is for you

On points the RDA looses points because of the lack of warnings in the manual Correction on this one, I actually did find a warning on the very last page of the Manual ++ to SMOK for that. I took a point away from the RDA because I had to cut the one screw (Though I believe this was just a lucky pic as I have not been able to find other complaints about the same thing).

I find giving a rating hard, I don't want the reader to think that I am bias about the RDA because I own it. but I also want to be fair and give credit where its due. Because I wasn't able to find other complaints about the screw being to long, I decided that I might have had the one that didn't make QC on the Friday it was built, so I have added the point back. But I dropped it a point as the static air hole was just that bit to small for my liking and I had to drill it out a stitch. I have added a point back due to the massive amount of flavor I am getting, no matter the juice.

I give the XPURE 9/10 Puffs and will recommend this RDA to anyone, Even my friends

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Marzuq (13/12/14)

Nice one @Arthster
I appreciate the wealth of information and opinions you have highlighted here. Very well written and thought through


----------



## Stochastic (13/12/14)

What coil setups have you tried? I find dual coils give the best flavour but is heavy on the juice. The single coil less so but then the flavour is not as tasty. Been wondering if a vertical build could work well.


----------



## Arthster (13/12/14)

Stochastic said:


> What coil setups have you tried? I find dual coils give the best flavour but is heavy on the juice. The single coil less so but then the flavour is not as tasty. Been wondering if a vertical build could work well.



I have not really tried single coil builds on it because of the way the flow works. A vertical could work nicely as well. I will need to try that at some point. The only Build i have done was 0.8 to 1.8 duel coil build but I have been playing with wicking on it. So far the best wick that I have found is the Roller coaster (in one coil then cross over the center screw then back into the other coil) this gives a nice long vape and I have not yet had issues with it using much juice (8 to 10 drops. because the juice hits the Wick on a high spot gravity does its but and draws the juice down evenly to both coils. 

the below image is the best example i have at the moment of what I meant by roller coaster. 

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stochastic (13/12/14)

Nice one, will give the roller coaster a try.


----------



## Arthster (15/12/14)

Update on this, I did a 0.8 duel coil build on the device, and I am powering it through the Istick SVD (Ratted at 15Watt) To start with I did find the vape very harsh. but I took the outer ring off (You can do this, the only affect that you will have, is that you will be drawing air through 4 1.75mm holes instead of the variable valve and the stock hole. this thing produced a massive amount of vape and flavor without the outer ring. I did however drill mine out to a 3 mm hole. If you don't want to do the drilling then you can safely vape without the outer ring... but be warned the inner tube gets hot!

I did however find that it does produce more cloud without the the outer ring. I have another modification in mind, but will need to take it to my dads workshop to do the modifications. Once done I will post my findings. 

Until then, many happy crowed vapings!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (15/12/14)

Arthster said:


> I am powering it through the* Istick SVD* (Ratted at 15Watt)



I see the iStick has taken over your mind already 
Almost there - just look at the clappys


----------



## Arthster (15/12/14)

I meant Itast 

oooo clappy  clappy  clappy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

